# Anawbs 2006 Results



## wee stu (15/10/06)

The results from the 2006 Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show are now out, and online on the ANAWBS web site. ANAWBS 2006 Full Results

Special congratulatins are due to a few AHB brewers who won major prizes, namely:

Mudsta - Most Successful Brewer of Show

Barry - Best Beer of Show

Ash in Perth - Mash Paddle winner.

As I say, the full results are on line - but here is a summary of the place getters in the beer comp:

AG1 Mash Paddle
1	Ashley Hazell	WA
2	Justin Murdock	SA
3	Kai Dambergs	SA

KIT1 Aussie Lager
1	Flying Pig Group	SA
2	Luke Mason	NSW
3	Flying Pig Group	SA

AUS1 Aussie Dark / Old	
1	Tim Harris SA
2	Luke Mason	NSW
3	Michael Meissner NSW

AUS2 Aussie Sparkling
1	John Kennedy	QLD
2	Stephen Wharton	QLD
3	Ken Wieden	QLD

EUR1 Oktoberfest Vienna Marzen
1	Lincoln Tuffin	WA
2	Geoff Battye	QLD
3	Steve Court SA

EUR2 Altbier
1	Ross Kenrick	QLD
2	Peter Winch	SA
3	Berndt Wulf	SA

EUR3 Czech Pilsner
1	Michael Mowbray	QLD
2	Sam Hamlyn	SA
3	Berndt Wulf	SA

EUR4 Belgian Tripel
1	Barry Cranston	NSW
2	John Kennedy	QLD
3	Scott Simpson	NSW

EUR5 Wheat
1	Stuart Campbell	SA
2	Berndt Wulf	SA
3	Justin Murdock	SA

EUR6 Bock / Doppelbock
1	Mark Rasheed	SA
2	Sam Hamlyn	SA
3	Ian Walker	WA

UK1 English Pale Ale
1	Justin Murdock	SA
2	Geoffrey Bryant	VIC
3	Jarrad Salmon	NSW

UK2 Scottish 80/-
1	Brett Spunner	NSW
2	Barry Cranston	NSW
3	Mark Rasheed	SA

UK3 Classic Dry Stout
1	Ken Wieden	QLD
2	Stuart Campbell	SA
3	Justin Murdock	SA

UK4 English Mild
1	Ross Kenrick	QLD
2	Simon Barrett	WA
3	Ciro Romano NSW

UK5 India Pale Ale
1	Luke Mason	NSW
2	Michael Meissner NSW
3	Adam Beauchamp	SA

USA1 American Pale Ale
1	Kai Dambergs	SA
2	Berndt Wulf	SA
3	Peter Shea	NSW

USA2 American Brown Ale
1	Tim Harris	SA
2	Ross Kenrick	QLD
3	Kai Dambergs	SA

As an organiser, it is great to see such a spread of winners from different states  .

As an AHBer it is great to see so many familiar names on the list :super: .

Congratualtions to all the winners, and grateful thanks to all who entered. 

Watch this space over the next couple of weeks for important announcements on new styles for next year, and details of the 2007 Mash Paddle.

It has been a long day. I am going to have one more cleansing beer, then off to bed for a much needed rest.


----------



## Jye (15/10/06)

Congratulations guys :beer: there are plenty of familiar names there :super:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (15/10/06)

Excellent result for the West.
Well done Ash and Goat.


----------



## Paul H (15/10/06)

Excellent work from all members of B.A.B.B's. 5 Class wins, great work.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Screwtop (15/10/06)

Congrats to Ash on the Mash Paddle win, and to all other brewers, and for our state congrats to Ross and Batz and all other QLD placegetters.


----------



## Jye (15/10/06)

Paul H said:


> Excellent work from all members of B.A.B.B's. 5 Class wins, great work.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



I cant wait for the next meeting :chug:


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/10/06)

Well done to all the place getters and especially to the AHB members, looks like it was a strong competition so you should all be very proud. Congratulations to the Committee for such a fast turn around on the results and a well run comp.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## sluggerdog (15/10/06)

*Congratz to all the winners.* Canot wait for the AHB winning members to share their recipes so we can all learn from them.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## homebrewworld.com (15/10/06)

Yep well done to ahb'ers on the list
Cheers
:beerbang:


----------



## Goat (15/10/06)

Woo Hoo !!! 

Thanks Vlad - did pretty well yourself, well done ! And Simon with a second - thanks for the phone call.

Great work Ash, you've pulled off the big'n. racking em up! (Does that make a brew day compulsory ?)


----------



## arsenewenger (15/10/06)

Well done to all the AHB guys on the list 

TOP WORK GOOD EFFORT :beer: :chug: :super:


----------



## Mr Bond (15/10/06)

wee stu said:


> The results from the 2006 Australian National Amateur Wine and Beer Show are now out, and online on the ANAWBS web site. ANAWBS 2006 Full Results
> 
> Special congratulatins are due to a few AHB brewers who won major prizes, namely:
> 
> ...



As one of the lucky stewards who got to taste this (Belgian)on the Friday, Well Done Barry, Awsome beer!


----------



## Franko (15/10/06)

Geez,
I didnt even make the grade or mention in the label competition
Wonder what happend to my entries
Better luck nextime
Franko


----------



## Kai (15/10/06)

I'd like to echo stu on how good it is to see such a nationwide spread on the results, indicative that ANAWBS truly is a nationwide competition. I'm also impressed at the quality in the mash paddle, I seem to remember one of the judges putting smilie faces on at least a few of the judging sheets.


----------



## Kai (15/10/06)

Oh yes, and nothing short of a stellar effort on mudsta's part. Between the beer, the wines and the cider he was up and down like a jack-in-the-box.


----------



## Stuster (15/10/06)

Franko said:


> Geez,
> I didnt even make the grade or mention in the label competition
> Better luck nextime
> Franko



That's really strange, Franko. :huh: Did they get lost on the way? You should at least get a score. (and a good one IMO).

Well done to all the AHB winners. :super: :chug:


----------



## Franko (15/10/06)

Apparently the judges ruled me ineligible on the technical point that I did not submit beers or that the labels did not relate to my beers
Go figure

Franko


----------



## Little_Squares (15/10/06)

To be honest I'm not impressed with the Anawabs and their decision to display Franko's labels but not judge them......smells fishy.

Oh well Frank, you would have won anyway. Perhaps it's label envy. 

I'd like to know what everyone else thinks about this and whether you think it's necessary to enter a beer, just to have your artwork judged? 

I'd like to see a label competition for the NSW State Titles next year, to be judged separately from the beer for a particular beer style (to make it fair). Please post and let me know what you think about this.


----------



## Little_Squares (15/10/06)

I've just checked out the Anawbs site and couldn't see in the conditions of entry, registration or label entry forms anything about labels needing to be submitted together with a beer entry.

Therefore I'd like to call on the Anawbs to relist the label competiton as a seperate entity, allowing free entry of all labels due to this error. Franko's labels were, according to the terms of entry eligible to be judged alongside all of the others.


----------



## Little_Squares (15/10/06)

OMG - it just gets worse - apparently the label competition is free too!

Labels
The free label competion for both wine and beer labels will continue this year with trophies and certificates for First, Second and Third.


----------



## Ash in Perth (15/10/06)

Congrats to every one who did well in the comp! Especially Barry who was the only gold medal winner of the comp.

and cheers! looks like i only won the mash paddle by a hair. Must have been a tough one to judge!

I tihnk not judging franks labels is wrong. The people that design labels are usually not the ones that design the beers and vice versa. Perhaps next year if you dont enter beers you could do some one elses labels?

edit: Cheers also to frank (mashmaster) for sponsoring the mash paddle, seemed to bring out mroe competition and push eveyr one (including myself) a bit harder for the mash paddle.


----------



## Kai (15/10/06)

Little_Squares said:


> OMG - it just gets worse - apparently the label competition is free too!
> 
> Labels
> The free label competion for both wine and beer labels will continue this year with trophies and certificates for First, Second and Third.




How does it being free make it worse? I'm sure that if franko has a real beef he'll sort it out with the anawbs organisers, it looks to me like you're trying to make a one-person dogpile here.


----------



## Little_Squares (15/10/06)

Kai, I'm by no way trying to lead a crusade. Well, perhaps a little bit...... Franko paid for his entries, so that's why.

Just not happy with double standards. Must be a female thing.


----------



## Kai (15/10/06)

Little_Squares said:


> Kai, I'm by no way trying to lead a crusade. Well, perhaps a little bit...... Franko paid for his entries, so that's why.
> 
> Just not happy with double standards. Must be a female thing.




Okay, fair enough... I have no idea what franko has and hasn't paid for. I haven't had anything to do with the label side but I have seen the time and effort that people have put into the beer side and the wine as well over the last couple weeks, so maybe I'm a little over sensitive right now about any crusades. I never was a religous person anyway.


----------



## Ross (15/10/06)

Just back from 2 rather alcoholic days in Adelaide.. Thanks to everyone that caught up & a special thanks to Kai, for running me around & getting me back to the airport...

Congratulations to all the place getters & a special well done to Mudsta, who not only took out best brewer, but won wine & cider classes as well, scoring gold with his Cider. He is turning his passion into a business as well, Yorke Brewing - Best of luck with it mate :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (16/10/06)

Let me offer my congratrulations to all the place getters as well :super: 

A well run comp. as always,I won't get in to Franko's label debate to much here..but perhaps the rules for this part of the comp. need to be clarified a little.I am sure the label part was originally just a fun, no hassle event,with the labels being turned out by Franko and others perhaps it has become a more serious section.

Thanks again to the organanizers and wee stu for all the postings to keep us up to date with the event.


Batz


----------



## wee stu (16/10/06)

Batz said:


> I won't get in to Franko's label debate to much here..but perhaps the rules for this part of the comp. need to be clarified a little.I am sure the label part was originally just a fun, no hassle event,with the labels being turned out by Franko and others perhaps it has become a more serious section.



Amen to that!

A couple of points from me.

Firstly, I was not involved in any way, shape or form with the label competition judging or any decisions relating to it. Accordingly, I can't provide a detailed explanation of any decisions made. I understand that Franko is being written to and that this letter will go out as part of the general mailout ouf results sheets, prizes and trophies which will happen progressively over this week. I would recommend that people refrain from posting comments - at least until Franko hears what the decision makers have to say. 

Secondly, lets not forget that this is primarily a national *Wine and Beer Show*. The label competition, dear to the hearts of many though it may now be, is utimately a complementary event. It originated as a free add on to *registered entrants in the main competitions*. It would be a tragedy to see all the positives and goodwill built up in recent years for the main event being undermined by peripheral issues. This is by no means meant to trivialise tha label comp, but to put it into its proper perspective within the overal compass of the show.

I have to go to work now, where my AHB access is currently restricted.

I'll see you again after the nine to five is over.


----------



## mikem108 (16/10/06)

Nice, put my beers in the right categories this time, not what I thought I made but what the finished product actually turned out like, and got placings! I'm not a crap brewer after all


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/06)

My beers of late have been beating me almost to the point of submission. Gives me new hope to see that at least some of my previous brews made it onto the scorecard.


----------



## doglet (16/10/06)

mikem108 said:


> Nice, put my beers in the right categories this time, not what I thought I made but what the finished product actually turned out like, and got placings! I'm not a crap brewer after all



That's the trick mikem. Only enter what the final product turns out to be. Don't ever think you're a crap brewer - if you like what you've made then thats all that matters. Congrats on the places too! :beer: 

Let's face it winemakers have been getting away with it since the year dot with the label blurbs about what's in the bottle. I bet that they ferment the juice and a year or so later they go "Oh this tastes like this or this, and maybe if I blend a bit of this in it will taste like that.....etc etc" h34r: 

Congrats to all the winners and to the organisers of the ANAWBS comp. I don't envy their jobs when they said one of the wine classes had 77 entries - what a headache!!


----------



## Coodgee (16/10/06)

Well done to all the place getters and winners! I entered a beer and it scored 5th place so I am pretty stoked!


----------



## Beerpig (16/10/06)

At risk of opening the label can of worms

Isn't Batz's label a Franko creation?

Congratulations Franko

Cheers


----------



## Batz (16/10/06)

Beerpig said:


> At risk of opening the label can of worms
> 
> Isn't Batz's label a Franko creation?
> 
> ...




Yes it is,and it was entered by Franko along with 5 others of his creations

Enough about labels now

Batz


----------



## fixa (16/10/06)

Congrats to all.. Well done.


----------



## Ash in Perth (16/10/06)

I am about to psot up my mash paddle porter recipe on here. I wont be scaling it like i do with my other beers i have put up there. This was one of the last beers I brewed with my very simple small system.

It would be good if every one that had well placing beers put their best recipe up on here, no point keeping them to yourself.

Ash


----------



## Tony (16/10/06)

Congrats Ash on the mash paddle and all others.

Ge i wish i had of got mine away.

Oh well.... next year.

I entered it into the NSW state champs so if it goes well there i will be happy.

cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/10/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> I am about to psot up my mash paddle porter recipe on here. I wont be scaling it like i do with my other beers i have put up there. This was one of the last beers I brewed with my very simple small system.
> Ash



Well done Ash, interesting recipe, great to see a robust porter with no black malt doing so well.


----------



## Ash in Perth (16/10/06)

Thanks mate.
I used pale choc and carafa II for my dark malts because the pale choc gives a coffee/choc flavour without being to oharsh and the carafa is de-husked so it makes it gives the darkness and roastiness again, without the harsh flavours which i thioguht would be out of place in a good porter. the amber and crystal were to sweeten it a little and give a ful spectrum of malt flavour. ale-munich-crystal-amber-pale choc-carafa gave good malt complexity which is what i wanted. Hops were mostly for bittering with some subtl flavour to make it a little different and more interesing.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/10/06)

The grainbill really looks the goods Ash. :super: Good to see some of my fave ingredients namely Amber malt and Pale Choc in there.  

As GL stated and I've found myself. My best Porters seem to be the ones without any RB or Black Malt.

Well done on the first place Ash.  

Edit: Well done to the place getters as well... For those who didn't better luck next year. For those who didn't get what they wanted... Build a bridge and get over it. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (16/10/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> <abbrev>
> Well done on the first place Ash.
> 
> Edit: Well done to the place getters as well... For those who didn't better luck next year. For those who didn't get what they wanted... Build a bridge and get over it. :blink:
> ...


I second that..."Buy a fridge and get into it". :lol: 

Well done to all who entered, and I'd love to see people doing the same as Ash and posting the recipes.
That'll give us all a "proven" recipe to (try to) brew...and taste!

Looking forward to the NSW comp this weekend.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Ross (16/10/06)

Very pleased with my 2 x 1st & 1 x 2nd, especially as the beer I though would do best, bombed through infection - One of the pitfalls of just pouring them from the tap 2 weeks before judgement day I guess.
As requested, I've posted the Alt recipe, intially inspired by Batz & tweaked with a few of my new grains.

cheers Ross


----------



## mikem108 (16/10/06)

Were any of yours bottle conditioned Ross?


----------



## therook (16/10/06)

What about your other winning Recipe Ross

Rook


----------



## Jazzafish (16/10/06)

Well done to the winners.

Very happy with my placings... very tight in the mash paddle! 

Thankyou to all involved in the comp. I know the effort is taxing at times so here is to everyone involved :beer:


----------



## Ross (16/10/06)

mikem108 said:


> Were any of yours bottle conditioned Ross?



nope - all poured straight from the tap.

cheers ross


----------



## doglet (16/10/06)

I scored first in the Aussie Dark Ale and the American Brown. Very happy indeed!  

The Aussie Dark is actually a BYO magazine recipe for Newcastle Brown Ale from a couple of issues back. I had to make two beers - a darker old (aged) and an amber (fresh) - and then had to blend them together.

The American Brown Recipe was actually another BYO recipe for an Amber Ale a year or so ago. I had some darker cystal than required and it made the brew darker. Hallertau used for bittering and Cascade for flavour and aroma.

I'll get them up in the next day or so - moving/sorting out a house so life a bit topsy turvey at the moment.


----------



## PistolPatch (16/10/06)

Congratulations all.

Not surprised to see the guys around S.E.Qld getting some great awards. You guys brew bloody great beer.

Looks like when I move to the west I'll be surrounded by more great brewers. Hopefully Ash will save some of his beer for me  

Pat


----------



## Linz (16/10/06)

Batz said:


> Beerpig said:
> 
> 
> > At risk of opening the label can of worms
> ...




So, you're going to send the 2nd to Franko???

...I'll supply the 'white out' for the name on the certificate  :beer:


----------



## wee stu (16/10/06)

For some reason, the way Batz fills in his entry forms the data entry people always seem to record him as _*the Batz Syndicate*_

Maybe this time the label was a syndicate entry, with Franko producing the label at Batz request and possible design. Whatever the case, I am sure Batz will find a way to divide the spoils, which are more than just a certificate. It was the Batz submitted "Batz Scottish" label which one the prize, btw.

Back to the beer, there is an earlier version of my Fat Bastard Crystal Rye Stout recipe, which took out second in its class in both ANAWBS and SABSOSA this year, lurking at this start of this old ANAWBS 2005 recipes thread from last year. 

When I find some time, I *will * add the updated version to the AHB recipe database.


----------



## Batz (16/10/06)

wee stu said:


> For some reason, the way Batz fills in his entry forms the data entry people always seem to record him as _*the Batz Syndicate*_
> 
> Maybe this time the label was a syndicate entry, with Franko producing the label at Batz request and possible design. Whatever the case, I am sure Batz will find a way to divide the spoils, which are more than just a certificate. It was the Batz submitted "Batz Scottish" label which one the prize, btw.
> 
> ...




Hell I didn't even look at the labels results
Yes my label was designed by Franko,I sent my Scottish label in and later learnt of the "have to do it yourself rule" read ANAWBS earlier thread,I will past the award on to Franko...and thanks Franko :super: 
I knew it was a ripper of a label !

Batz


----------



## matti (16/10/06)

Congrats all price and place getters.
Allthough I brew only because the I cannot afford the stuff in bottlo', I may join you guys, ones the kids are out of home. In 20 years or so lol

Well done again  :super: 

matti :chug:


----------



## wee stu (16/10/06)

Batz said:


> I will pass the award on to Franko...and thanks Franko :super:
> I knew it was a ripper of a label !



This may not be an entirely satisfactory resolultion of a delicate issue, but now, if in a round about way, Franko's mantle will have a piece to fill it


----------



## mudsta (17/10/06)

I was planning of posting earlier but Im just coming out of a three day alcohol bender. Dam hangovers!!

Congrats to all ANAWBS award winners!!! :super: 

I would just like to say thanks to the ANAWBS commitee, the judges, the stewards and all other involved.
A personal thanks goes to all those who donated prizes and trophys. (esp craftbrewer - Ross, Mashmaster - Brizzybrew, and The steam exchange)

It turned out to be a good day with plenty more entrants than last year. I managed to pick up a few awards and it was really great to catch up with many of the AHB crew. The beers at the wheaty afterwards went down a treat!! Gota love good beer and pizza.  .......and rug munchers that can play pool!!!

FYI: We ended up having a party at a mates house and the rug muchers dropped round for a few brews. From there myself and my mate Thomzy went to the rug munchers til stumps. A bloody good nite!!!

Well til we meet again fellow brewers,

Cheers,

Mudsta :beerbang: 

P.S. How many brewers does it take to fix a keg setup at ANAWBS????

www.yorkebrewing.com.au


----------



## ausdb (17/10/06)

wee stu said:


> Secondly, lets not forget that this is primarily a national *Wine and Beer Show*.



One quick question wee stu
How does the wine scoring work, is it out of 20 not 50 like the beer?
All of my beers had turned out shite at the time so I sent in a bottle of my 1st effort at wine and was pleasantly suprised to see it didn't finish last in its class but the winners score was only 17.75 and the winning beeres were in the 40's


----------



## wee stu (17/10/06)

ausdb said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly, lets not forget that this is primarily a national *Wine and Beer Show*.
> ...



Wine scores are indeed out of 20, which is one of the international standards for wine judging.

Up until this year ANAWBS has also judged beers to the 20 point scale. This year we upgraded to the much more common, and BJCP consistent, 50 point scale for beer judging. 

I think I am becoming jealous of these multi talented people who can turn their hand to both wine and beer making. Time to stake my claim for a place in a syndicate with some wine making buddies I think


----------



## ausdb (17/10/06)

wee stu said:


> I think I am becoming jealous of these multi talented people who can turn their hand to both wine and beer making. Time to stake my claim for a place in a syndicate with some wine making buddies I think



Multi talented I think not, beginners luck I think Yes :excl: :excl: 
Winemaking compared to brewing I thought was a lot simlper as it mainly requires patience

Step 1 find a cheap source of grapes (free with the offer of beer in return)
Crush and destem the grapes (helps if you can access some other persons crusher destemmer and offer free beer in return for its use)
Put them in a few spare fermenters, add sulphite, check pH (add acid if required) add pectic enzyme if desired.
Pitch a few packets of red wine yeast, then wait for it to start fermenting.
Once fermenting go out to the shed twice a day and punch the cap down.
After two weeks or so when it looks a nice colour and the gravity is down borrow a press and a big demijohn (again with the offer of free beer to its owner).
Empty out the fermenters into the press and collect the runnings, then press as much as you think you need to fill said demijohn and add suphite. 

Once the the demijohn is full Wait

Wait 
taste

Wait
taste

2 months later rack to some kegs
Wait

Wait
Work out ANAWBS is on, fill up a placcy bottle and send it away

And if it tastes like crap then you can always blame it on a bad vintage!!!!

Anyway thread hijack over, many many thanks to Recharge for the loan of his press and gear and countless PMs of "should I do this or that"


----------



## wee stu (19/10/06)

I hope no-one is camped out by their letter box waiting for their result sheets, medals or trophies.

There has been a slight change of plan on our mailout. Originally we had planned on a two stage mailout. First, the scoresheets, medals and trophies were going to be sent out this week. Following that, *up to a month later*, the comprehensive results booklet was to follow.

Now, however, and thanks to some sterling work from a couple of committee members and Graham Stallard (a long standing friend and wine related sponsor of the show) the results booklet proofs go off to the printer tomorrow :super: . 

This means that he whole kit and kaboodle (scoresheets, medals, trophies, prizes _*and *_ results booklet) will now be mailed out together next week, on Thursday 26 or Friday 27 October. 

Still, not long to wait - in the overall scheme of things


----------



## Doc (19/10/06)

Cheers Stu.

Great to have the expectation set accoringly.

Again a great effort to all those involved in organising, and to those that have excelled.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (24/10/06)

It is looking good for the mail out happening this Thursday - 26/10.

I got my results sheets back today. This isn't any kind of special privilege, I forgot to take them home when they were available on the presentation day.

Overall I have to say I am pleased with both the quantity and quality of the comments received. 

My suspect beers, especially, were found out for *exactly * what they were  

In total we had some 26 judges take part this year, half of them involved in brewing in a professional capacity, and half a dozen either already accredited BJCP judges or about to sit the exam. 

Naturally, people will disagree, sometimes vehemently, with what some judges have to say about their beers. Hopefully, the time and effort put in by the judges in trying to provide constructive feedback will be appreciated.

New classes for next year, including maybe even the paddle B) , are almost sorted. 

Watch this forum for announcements soon.


----------



## wee stu (27/10/06)

People can move closer to their mail boxes now if they want, most if not all of the parcels have been sent out over the last couple of days.

As promised there are new classes for 2007. 

In the open classses:

*Robust Porter* - following from the success of this year's paddle, becomes a regular class of its own in 2007 - open to all brewing methods, not just all grain.

*Barley Wine* makes an appearance for the strong ale enthusiasts. We will be accepting both English and American variants, but you will have to identify which.

*Pale German Lager* - introduced because we feel a lot of pale lager brewers entered these beers in the Bo Pils class this year, for lack of another pale lager alternative. As an experiment in catering to a broader family of styles, we will accept Munich Helles, Dortmunder *and  * German Pilsener in this class. Again you will have to identify which beer style you have entered, to ensure it gets judged accordingly. 

Finally the all grain Mash Paddle is a beer of a completely different hue for 2007, as we move from the all but black of last year's porters - to the pale, straw colours of 2007's *Kolsch*
The full story on the choice of kolsch for the mash paddle can be found here

The rest of the classes remain, taking us up to a total of 20 classes, still in the main style specific.

We are looking to confirm full details of these styles and their guidelines on the ANAWBS web site, and here on AHB, by around the end of November. Pleanty of time to get ready for the comp which will again be held in october, with entries closing some time in September.


----------



## kirem (28/10/06)

thread hijack on

[/quote]
Multi talented I think not, beginners luck I think Yes :excl: :excl: 
Winemaking compared to brewing I thought was a lot simlper as it mainly requires patience
[/quote]

If you describe winemaking the way you did, then brewing would be along the lines of;

add sugar and can of extract to water, mix.
add yeast
wait
when air trap stops bubbling fill bottles and add a teaspoon of sugar.
wait
taste
wait
taste
wait
taste
and if it tastes like crap then the extract was a bit old.

Winemaking and brewing can be as complex or as simple as you choose and the results completely independent. If you put the effort in an understand what you are doing then we all know the difference it can make in beer, same goes for wine.

hijack off


----------



## wee stu (29/10/06)

Fair call, Kirem, and not a thread hijack, in my opinion. If it was, I am going to further it.

One of the most interesting aspects of my whole involvement with ANAWBS has been the opportunity to mix with, and learn from, some really good amateur wine makers.

They are certainly as passionate and committed to their hobby of choice as the best of the brewers I know. As for the quality of the wines they produce, it can be simply outstanding :super: 

What has surprised me is how easily the one group can misunderstand what the other group does. Knowledgable in their own field, it is quite surprising how ignorant they can be of the other. 

Hence a brewer can oversimplify and reduce the winemaker's art to a few basic steps in a process. 

On the other hand, I have been frankly astonished at how many quality amateur winemakers have been amazed that some of us brewers actually make beer from raw ingredients, and don't rely on a tin opener and a domestic electric kettle  

Often there is a worrying gulf between the two camps. 

That is why I am so impressed by people like Mudsta, and Berndt Wulf (also on the organising committee) who can achieve a degree of success in both camps. I have a glass, in each hand, raised to those types :beer:


----------



## Kai (30/10/06)

Received my booklet in the mail today, along with the 2007 anawbs classes. Not too sure about some of the photos in there though h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (30/10/06)

Received my mash padle medal and entry results in the post today, consistent comments from the judges, happy with their comments, very informative. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## wee stu (30/10/06)

Kai said:


> Received my booklet in the mail today, along with the 2007 anawbs classes. Not too sure about some of the photos in there though h34r:



It must have been one of the better ones Kai, the jug is no where to be seen and your and Peter's glasses are all but empty! 

Photos must have been taken by a winemaker though. I didn't think you could take so many and yet avoid *all   * of Tafe's nice bright shiny brewing bling


----------



## mudsta (30/10/06)

I got my results book in the mail today. Well done i say to wee stu and the rest of the commitee!! 
For the logistical nigthmare of printing and posting, I think you guys have got them out rather speedy. Also a neat and good looking booklet as usual.

Now....I dont bite into any fights on wine or beer is harder to make. As mentioned in these posts, you can take each brewing type into what ever detail you wish. 
Kit and kilo or mash for beer, or those wine kit packs or grapes for wine.

Some of the steps for both are exactly the same, racking etc. And many of the rules of thumb like oxygen exposure ring true to both also. I think to be able to make a good beer *or* wine is a finely crafted skill. If you wish to perfect the art of either then attention to detail, good techniques and quality ingredients are crucial. 

As for which is harder to make.....Try both, put them up for judging and see how you go. 

Regards,

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------



## mikem108 (1/11/06)

Thanks to everyone involved, the trophies, medal and certificates all look real professional.
The feedback from the judges is very useful as well. Looking foward to next years comp. Barley wine enrty being made next week! (Great way to get rid of excess hops)


----------



## Snow (1/11/06)

mikem108 said:


> Thanks to everyone involved, the trophies, medal and certificates all look real professional.
> The feedback from the judges is very useful as well. Looking foward to next years comp. Barley wine enrty being made next week! (Great way to get rid of excess hops)



Ditto, like last year, the trophies, medals and certificates are excellent. Thanks to all involved for running such a great comp!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Kai (1/11/06)

I'll hopefully have a barleywine or two in next year's show too. And a tripel. I'd better get brewing now!


----------



## Ash in Perth (1/11/06)

thanks to every one at anawbs.

my paddle, medal and prizes (thanks brissybrew) arrived yesterday. pity about the mix up with the medals though. i guess the engravers thought silver meant second like sport.


----------



## Barry (1/11/06)

Good Day 
I received all scoresheets etc and really want to thank all sponsors, especially Grumpys, Jovial Monk and Mashmaster who sponsored the awards I was fortunate enough to receive. Can't wait to use the mashmaster thermometer (I can actually easily read the temps).
Also thanks to all the volunteers that have spent so much time and effort to make the comp such a success.
:beer:


----------



## goatherder (1/11/06)

My bag of goodies turned up today too - a really professional effort with the book and the medals and all that. Awesome. Thanks to the organisers and judges, i'll be sending some beers next year.


----------



## Jazzafish (3/11/06)

I got my prizes the other day.

Some hops from craftbrewer, very nice :super: ... A medal for my porter, very nice :beerbang: ... A Broken trophey for my English Pale Ale  





Thanks very much Australia Post.

The whole package was posted in a padded bag. I would have been happy to pay for extra postage/labour costs to send it more securely had I known earlier. Please don't take this post as a shot at the organisers, who did a great job in puttng the time and effort into this comp... I'm just upset at the lack of care taken in the parcels delivery.

It happens a fair bit and I'd just like to put it out to comp organisers to offer the choice of an upgraded postage for prizes at the expense of the entrant?

Hopefully I can fix it


----------



## mikem108 (3/11/06)

:angry: mine arrived in simular condition but the missus had it all glued back together b4 i got home that night


----------



## Jazzafish (3/11/06)

yours too...

Sorry to hear about that


----------



## Goat (3/11/06)

My stuff arrived the other day - and right chuffed I am !!

Thank you Mashmasters, Gulf Brewery and of course the people of ANAWBS. As previously stated; very informative comments, great goodies, and a professionally run event. A great testiment to a lot of hard work


----------



## ausdb (3/11/06)

kirem said:


> thread hijack on


Multi talented I think not, beginners luck I think Yes :excl: :excl: 
Winemaking compared to brewing I thought was a lot simlper as it mainly requires patience
[/quote]

SNIPPO'd

Winemaking and brewing can be as complex or as simple as you choose and the results completely independent. If you put the effort in an understand what you are doing then we all know the difference it can make in beer, same goes for wine.

hijack off
[/quote]

No need to get bent out of shape over it  it was simply meant to be an oversimplified tongue in cheek version of a winemaking process to point out that its something the average brewer is capable of having a go at. In one way it is a little bit easier as you don't have to go through the mash process of say AG brewing as the sugars are already there in the grape but then its a lot harder as you can't manipulate the raw ingredients as much.

Already I am looking at my judging sheets trying to work out how I can manipulate the grapes and process to better my results, and I agree that does take skill which I don't have at the moment.

PS you still get to call it a bad vintage when it turns out like crap tho


----------



## wee stu (6/11/06)

I am back on line after a week without internet access :angry: .

Jazza and Mike, can you email or PM me your details, in particular your real names  

I don't know if we have any money left in the kitty for replacement trophies, but I shall certainly look into it. 

If anyone else received trophies in a similar fashion please let me know.

Last year or little 'tombstone' trophies were very robust, we will have to look at something similar next year.

I hope entrants found the judging sheets useful. In the final analysis, feedback is probably more valuable than any amount of ornamental bling. Mind you it is nice to get some bling, even nicer to get it in one piece  

awrabest, stu


----------



## Aaron (6/11/06)

wee stu said:


> I hope entrants found the judging sheets useful. In the final analysis, feedback is probably more valuable than any amount of ornamental bling.



If anyone got a sheet that I filled in you will find my name and email at the top. Feel free to send me an email with any questions about my scoring. I am more than happy to share what I can.


----------



## Jazzafish (22/11/06)

I recieved a replacement trophey today.

I really wasn't expecting it to be replaced so it was an uplifting suprise. It was very safely packed this time.

Thankyou very much to the ANAWBS team, you have really gone to an extra effort.


----------



## wee stu (23/11/06)

Jazzafish said:


> I recieved a replacement trophey today.
> 
> I really wasn't expecting it to be replaced so it was an uplifting suprise. It was very safely packed this time.
> 
> Thankyou very much to the ANAWBS team, you have really gone to an extra effort.



Happy to oblige :beer:


----------



## Jazzafish (24/11/06)

wee stu said:


> Jazzafish said:
> 
> 
> > I recieved a replacement trophey today.
> ...



Seriously, thankyou very much. :beer: 

ANAWBS ROCKS :beerbang:


----------



## mikem108 (24/11/06)

Yes thank you very much, I asume the package I have been trying to extract from Aust Post contains the replacement trophy- you really didn't have to but I appreciate it!


----------



## Doc (3/12/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> I am about to psot up my mash paddle porter recipe on here. I wont be scaling it like i do with my other beers i have put up there. This was one of the last beers I brewed with my very simple small system.



Thanks for posting it Ash.
I scaled it up to 40 litres and brewed it a few brew days ago. Just kegged the first fermenter, and you were right about it being at the top end of the scale. Some intense flavours in there (all in a good way). Looking forward to it chilling, carbing and aging a little.
I may even add a vanilla bean to the second fermenter a week or two before kegging for a comparison test.

Beers,
Doc


----------

